# I've compressed my charcoal gas.



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

YAY! I finally compressed charcoal gas into an old style propane tank. I pumped out as much of the air that might have been in it first and pumped in charcoal gas from my gasifier. Then I used the stored gas to run a burner. This opens up a whole new level for my charcoal gas experiments. Maybe run a vehicle in the future.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope you have the life and fire insurance premiums all paid up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What did you use for a compressor?

Did it liquefy, how many PSI?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Cant lie reading this made my butthole pucker...and not in a good way

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That's cool .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Check out Gastown, a neighborhood up in Vancouver, B.C. They ran everything on towngas at the turn of the century, even the clock. Interesting place.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope you have the life and fire insurance premiums all paid up.


It's good that someone is trying to figure this out, there is always a risk to develop something new when it comes to processing and storing energy.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If you figured out how to make gas you can convert a vehicle to run on it.


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

Insurance......whats that? Ha ha


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep, I have other videos of my 4kw backup generator running on charcoal gas. When the grid goes down, I can still generate electricity. I make all my own charcoal and it will last much longer than gasoline.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My probation ossifer says I cant hang out with crazy people. Sorry.


----------

